# puppyfind maltese!



## BrookeB676

Hello everyone, I hope your Christmas day is Merry!! 

I ran across a really sad ad on puppyfind.com...please read and spread the word: 

MALTESE 
125926#ID number-Will be put to sleep by 
12/28/04 

If need more info contactMemphis Shelter.IF 
NOT ADOPTED by DUE OUT DATE THE ANIMAL WILL 
BE DESTROYED.To adopt you MUST visit,or 
contact the Memphis Animal Shelter.If out of 
state/cannot visit the shelter by due out 
date, visit raot.org & go to homeward bound 
application 

901-362-5310 


OTHER SHELTER PETS AVAILABLE 
If I lived up north, I 'd adopt one of these babies in no time! 


maltepooSTAR 
Breed: Maltese 
Sex: Female 
Birthdate: 11-1-2004 (7 weeks) 
Color / markings: White~Price is?-Small Adopt Fe 
Champion bloodlines: No 
Champion sired: No 

Potential: Perfect pet 
Price: USD $50.00 
Shipping area: Not Available 
What's included: AKC registration, Current vaccinations, Travel crate. 
Additional information: We are so cute-sis & bro: STAR & NIKO. About 
8 weeks &will be very tiny sweet 
Angels.Healthy & have already been vet 
checked, we will be completely vetted before 
we leave. this is included in the tax 
deductible adoption fee.MUST have an 
established vet history to adopt. If your 
interested please forward your Vet's name, 
address & ph # to Debco: 
[email protected] 573-434-6294. 


AndyShelter 
Breed: Maltese 
Sex: Male 
Birthdate: 11-1-2004 (7 weeks) 
Color / markings: White~Price is?-Small adopt Fe 
Champion bloodlines: No 
Champion sired: No 

Potential: Perfect pet 
Price: USD $50.00 
Shipping area: Not Available 
What's included: Current vaccinations, Veterinarian examination, Certificate of health. 
Additional information: 2.5 pds & 8 WKS old, completely vetted, & 
will be neutered before I go to my new 
home.MUST have a established Vet history to 
adopt & Debco says I can't fly by myself. If 
you like me & want me to come live at your 
house please email Debco: 
[email protected] or call: 
573-434-6294 w/your Vet's name, address and 
phone number. Vet work is included in tax 
deductible adoption fee. 


NYyorkiepoo 
Breed: Yorkshire Terrier 
Sex: Female 
Birthdate: 11-1-2004 (7 weeks) 
Color / markings: Gold-bday is a guess 
Champion bloodlines: No 
Champion sired: No 

Potential: Perfect pet 
Price: USD $450.00 
Shipping area: Not Available 
What's included: Current vaccinations, Veterinarian examination, Certificate of health. 
Additional information: Contact below knows b-day info.Yorkshire 
Terrier, Poodle mix puppies.2 -still too 
young to be spayed. If interested in these 
cuties, please Contact Clarie at: 
[email protected] or 585/786-8777 only 
serious inquiries who understand that the 
adoption fee is $450.We are in western 
NY,adopting mostly only to the western NY 
area


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676_@Dec 25 2004, 11:44 PM
> *Hello everyone, I hope your Christmas day is Merry!!
> 
> I ran across a really sad ad on puppyfind.com...please read and spread the word:
> 
> MALTESE
> 125926#ID number-Will be put to sleep by
> 12/28/04
> 
> If need more info contactMemphis Shelter.IF
> NOT ADOPTED by DUE OUT DATE THE ANIMAL WILL
> BE DESTROYED.To adopt you MUST visit,or
> contact the Memphis Animal Shelter.If out of
> state/cannot visit the shelter by due out
> date, visit raot.org & go to homeward bound
> application
> 
> 901-362-5310*


We need to get this baby in to rescue. Does anyone know which rescue group handles the Memphis area? 

I tried to find the listing for this baby on Puppyfind.com and it did not come up. Could you provide the link. Thanks!


----------



## Shada

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 26 2004, 10:25 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BrookeB676
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 25 2004, 11:44 PM
> *Hello everyone, I hope your Christmas day is Merry!!
> 
> I ran across a really sad ad on puppyfind.com...please read and spread the word:
> 
> MALTESE
> 125926#ID number-Will be put to sleep by
> 12/28/04
> 
> If need more info contactMemphis Shelter.IF
> NOT ADOPTED by DUE OUT DATE THE ANIMAL WILL
> BE DESTROYED.To adopt you MUST visit,or
> contact the Memphis Animal Shelter.If out of
> state/cannot visit the shelter by due out
> date, visit raot.org & go to homeward bound
> application
> 
> 901-362-5310*
> 
> 
> 
> We need to get this baby in to rescue. Does anyone know which rescue group handles the Memphis area?
> 
> I tried to find the listing for this baby on Puppyfind.com and it did not come up. Could you provide the link. Thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25398
Click to expand...

[/B][/QUOTE]
There has been much discussion on the Rescue by Debco on the forum at Petfinder.com She is selling sick puppies that are rejuects from the mills. She places a large price on these known sick puppies. One person adopted a shih-tzu for 550.00 that had been spayed which caused many problems as this little baby was only 2 pounds. Was told she was 14 weeks and her vet has told her this sweet puppy is only 8 weeks. Will not help with the vet bills but has offered to trade puppies. Debco has lost her license due to the neglect of her animals. 
Listed Shelter in Missouri- post
http://www.petfinder.com/messageboa...pic.php?t=44652
Please help stop Rescues by Debco. My puppy is dying!- post
http://www.petfinder.com/messageboa...pic.php?t=46747


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Shada_@Dec 26 2004, 10:59 AM
> *There has been much discussion on the Rescue by Debco on the forum at Petfinder.com She is selling sick puppies that are rejuects from the mills. She places a large price on these known sick puppies. One person adopted a shih-tzu for 550.00 that had been spayed which caused many problems as this little baby was only 2 pounds. Was told she was 14 weeks and her vet has told her this sweet puppy is only 8 weeks. Will not help with the vet bills but has offered to trade puppies. Debco has lost her license due to the neglect of her animals.
> Listed Shelter in Missouri- post
> http://www.petfinder.com/messageboa...pic.php?t=44652
> Please help stop Rescues by Debco. My puppy is dying!- post
> http://www.petfinder.com/messageboa...pic.php?t=46747
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25405*


[/QUOTE]


Hi, I tried the two links but got this message both times:

"Oops! The page you are looking for does not exist. You can click one of the links in the menu bar at the top of the page, or click here to go back to the home page.
If you believe you have received this message in error, please contact us at the reception desk. "


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676_@Dec 25 2004, 11:44 PM
> *Hello everyone, I hope your Christmas day is Merry!!
> 
> I ran across a really sad ad on puppyfind.com...please read and spread the word:
> 
> MALTESE
> 125926#ID number-Will be put to sleep by
> 12/28/04
> 
> If need more info contactMemphis Shelter.IF
> NOT ADOPTED by DUE OUT DATE THE ANIMAL WILL
> BE DESTROYED.To adopt you MUST visit,or
> contact the Memphis Animal Shelter.If out of
> state/cannot visit the shelter by due out
> date, visit raot.org & go to homeward bound
> applicalive
> OTHER SHELTER PETS AVAILABLE
> If I lived up north, I 'd adopt one of these babies in no time!
> 
> 
> maltepooSTAR
> Breed: Maltese
> Sex: Female
> Birthdate: 11-1-2004 (7 weeks)
> Color / markings: White~Price is?-Small Adopt Fe
> Champion bloodlines: No
> Champion sired: No
> 
> Potential: Perfect pet
> Price: USD $50.00
> Shipping area: Not Available
> What's included: AKC registration, Current vaccinations, Travel crate.
> Additional information: We are so cute-sis & bro: STAR & NIKO. About
> 8 weeks &will be very tiny sweet
> Angels.Healthy & have already been vet
> checked, we will be completely vetted before
> we leave. this is included in the tax
> deductible adoption fee.MUST have an
> established vet history to adopt. If your
> interested please forward your Vet's name,
> address & ph # to Debco:
> [email protected] 573-434-6294.
> 
> 
> AndyShelter
> Breed: Maltese
> Sex: Male
> Birthdate: 11-1-2004 (7 weeks)
> Color / markings: White~Price is?-Small adopt Fe
> Champion bloodlines: No
> Champion sired: No
> 
> Potential: Perfect pet
> Price: USD $50.00
> Shipping area: Not Available
> What's included: Current vaccinations, Veterinarian examination, Certificate of health.
> Additional information: 2.5 pds & 8 WKS old, completely vetted, &
> will be neutered before I go to my new
> home.MUST have a established Vet history to
> adopt & Debco says I can't fly by myself. If
> you like me & want me to come live at your
> house please email Debco:
> [email protected] or call:
> 573-434-6294 w/your Vet's name, address and
> phone number. Vet work is included in tax
> deductible adoption fee.
> 
> 
> NYyorkiepoo
> Breed: Yorkshire Terrier
> Sex: Female
> Birthdate: 11-1-2004 (7 weeks)
> Color / markings: Gold-bday is a guess
> Champion bloodlines: No
> Champion sired: No
> 
> Potential: Perfect pet
> Price: USD $450.00
> Shipping area: Not Available
> What's included: Current vaccinations, Veterinarian examination, Certificate of health.
> Additional information: Contact below knows b-day info.Yorkshire
> Terrier, Poodle mix puppies.2 -still too
> young to be spayed. If interested in these
> cuties, please Contact Clarie at:
> [email protected] or 585/786-8777 only
> serious inquiries who understand that the
> adoption fee is $450.We are in western
> NY,adopting mostly only to the western NY
> area
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25389*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## sheila2182

sorry i messed that up.im going to call monday and see if i can get the poor thing ,this is horrilbe.My son lives in Tenn. and if i can get it he can pick her up till i get there


----------



## BrookeB676

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Dec 26 2004, 09:49 AM
> *sorry i messed that up.im going to call monday and see if i can get the poor thing ,this is horrilbe.My son lives in Tenn. and if i can get it  he can pick her up till i get there
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25410*


[/QUOTE]

sorry guys, I am not sure of the link! I found this on the yorkie forum that I belong to and was in a rush but decided to post it here realy quick. Maybe when you call them they can tell you, but I just hate to hear of any animal being destroyed, I sure hope someone can find these babies and help them! I thought it was very rare of a maltese or any toy dog to be put to sleep!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676+Dec 26 2004, 12:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sheila2182
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 26 2004, 09:49 AM
> *sorry i messed that up.im going to call monday and see if i can get the poor thing ,this is horrilbe.My son lives in Tenn. and if i can get it  he can pick her up till i get there
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25410*
Click to expand...

sorry guys, I am not sure of the link! I found this on the yorkie forum that I belong to and was in a rush but decided to post it here realy quick. Maybe when you call them they can tell you, but I just hate to hear of any animal being destroyed, I sure hope someone can find these babies and help them! I thought it was very rare of a maltese or any toy dog to be put to sleep!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25415
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm wondering if the link doesn't work because the dog is no longer available ?


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

Here is the link to specs on the Maltese at risk - I read frequently on shelters, and Memphis has a VERY bad reputation. Photo of Little Girl Maltese Stray at Risk

Sylvia Cox, a volunteer, goes in daily and takes photos of the animals held there and posts their availability wherever she can. 

Here is the petfinder link to information on the Memphis Animal Shelter operations: Memphis Animal Shelter

They keep strays three days, put them up for adoption one day, put them to sleep the next if not adopted on their only available day.

Sheila, it would be awesome if your son could pick her up. I would if I could, live waayyy too far away.

As for the Debco postings, they look suspicious to me. Their petfinder page has a whole public relations blurb on spotting an unlicensed rescue org (they must have received complaints, etc... to feel the need to post that. Then, they state: _Rescue by Debco has a business license and are licensed as a ANIMAL CARE FACILITY for the state of Missouri and have a federal tax ID._ All this means is that they are a registered business with the right to resell and collect sales tax. As for being an animal care facility in Missouri-- that doesn't mean a lot. Missouri is a notorious puppy mill state with horrific animal protection laws and I'll bet that a lot of puppy mills, etc...are registered as animal care facilities...


----------



## Shada

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Dec 26 2004, 02:55 PM
> *Here is the link to specs on the Maltese at risk - I read frequently on shelters, and Memphis has a VERY bad reputation.  Photo of Little Girl Maltese Stray at Risk
> 
> Sylvia Cox, a volunteer, goes in daily and takes photos of the animals held there and posts their availability wherever she can.
> 
> Here is the petfinder link to information on the Memphis Animal Shelter operations:  Memphis Animal Shelter
> 
> They keep strays three days, put them up for adoption one day, put them to sleep the next if not adopted on their only available day.
> 
> Sheila, it would be awesome if your son could pick her up. I would if I could, live waayyy too far away.
> 
> As for the Debco postings, they look suspicious to me.  Their petfinder page has a whole public relations blurb on spotting an unlicensed rescue org (they must have received complaints, etc... to feel the need to post that.  Then, they state:  Rescue by Debco has a business license and are licensed as a ANIMAL CARE FACILITY for the state of Missouri and have a federal tax ID.  All this means is that they are a registered business with the right to resell and collect sales tax.  As for being an animal care facility in Missouri-- that doesn't mean a lot.  Missouri is a  notorious puppy mill state with horrific animal protection laws and I'll bet that a lot of puppy mills, etc...are registered as animal care facilities...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25419*


[/QUOTE]
I will try one more time. If this does not work, go to Petfinder message board and put Debco into the search. It is a recent post, still on first page. Good luck..
http://www.petfinder.com/messageboa...pic.php?t=46747
http://www.petfinder.com/messageboa...pic.php?t=44652


----------



## sheila2182

Sylphide Mom,thank you for that link,she looks soo sweet.I live in Iowa but my oldest son lives in Tenn. I know if i could get her he would go and pick her up then i would drive down there.I was going to Tenn. the end of Jan. but could move the trip up. I just cant stand any kill shelters.There are too many people willing to adopt if the shelters would make the adoption fees something everyone could afford.I had applied to adopt another baby but someone beat me too it.So this one could take her place.Anyway i wish today was Monday so i could call.Oh man i just went to their hours and they are closed Monday and Tues is her last day .What if they do it first thing,OMG


----------



## k/c mom

This is breaking my heart.... I went to the Memphis shelter page.... This is atrocious..... how can the people of Memphis allow this shelter to be run this way..... unbelievable!! 

Sheila, I hope your son can get there in time!! Have him plan to be there as soon as they open up at 10:00 on the 28th. (Note they say "cash or check only") It says animals are PTS (put to sleep!!) the morning after their due out date.... so if he gets there on the 28th, you should be there in time.... Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## Laceys mom

Oh my...I hope your son makes it there in time. She is so adorable. I hate the kills shelters too. I do wish there was no need for them, that all animals had a loving, warm home. My husband and I donate money at the holidays to the shelters. I work for a local county and we have a kill shelter here. Alot of us just found out the other day that everything that we donate...food, toys, blankets don't go to the animals. It just sits in a back room. No one can tell us why. I could understand if dog/cat food was donated that was open but everything I have donated has been in a sealed bag.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

If you go to petfinder.com and for the state put TN, or Missouri, or NY....they pages you want should show up. Hope that's what you guys needed to know.


----------



## Maxismom

I think this is horrific and what annoys me is the people who are posting these dog ad's say how they arent responsible and are basically posting for that memphis place should go pick up the dogs so they have time to get them adopted
this is so sad i hope you get there in time to save her
God Bless


----------



## sheila2182

I just talked to me son,he is going to talk to his wife,and call me back.They would have to take off work and drive 400 miles to get her.Not sure if they can do that.This just makes me sick.Will keep everyone posted.I just cant believe someone wouldnt take her because of her age(only 5).So sad.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Dec 26 2004, 01:14 PM
> *Sylphide Mom,thank you for that link,she looks soo sweet.I live in Iowa but my oldest son lives in Tenn. I know if i could get her he would go and pick her up then i would drive down there.I was going to Tenn. the end of Jan. but could move the trip up. I just cant stand any kill shelters.There are too many people willing to adopt if the shelters would make the adoption fees something everyone could afford.I had applied to adopt another baby but someone beat me too it.So this one could take her place.Anyway i wish today was Monday so i could call.Oh man i just went to their hours and they are closed Monday and Tues is her last day .What if they do it first thing,OMG
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25423*


[/QUOTE]

Sheila...They're open Mondays. They just close early. Have you talked to your son? How many hrs away does he live from Memphis?


----------



## sheila2182

Oh lord,yes i just talked to him.They cant go get her.







They say its too far of a trip for them,and then they would have to miss work.I would just go now but one of the girls that works for me is gone to Venezulla (spelling) on vac. to see her hushands family so im a girl short already.So if i went that would leave my other girls working two people short.So i cant do that.So i guess me getting her is something thats not going to happen.This just makes me sick.My stromach has been going crazy since i first read this thread.Now knowing i cant save her makes it worse.







I just pray someone will save her.Im still going to call,maybe if i fed.express the money to them they will hold her till i can get down there.


----------



## sheila2182

Isnt there anyone from Tenn. on the forum that would help her?


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Dec 26 2004, 07:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord,yes i just talked to him.They cant go get her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say its too far of a trip for them,and then they would have to miss work.I would just go now but one of the girls that works for me is gone to Venezulla (spelling) on vac. to see her hushands family so im a girl short already.So if i went that would leave my other girls working two people short.So i cant do that.So i guess me getting her is something thats not going to happen.This just makes me sick.My stromach has been going crazy since i first read this thread.Now knowing i cant save her makes it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just pray someone will save her.Im still going to call,maybe if i fed.express the money to them they will hold her till i can get down there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25452*


[/QUOTE]

Sheila, the site says that the won't hold dogs and you must go in person...









However, if they have a heart at all, perhaps they will be flexible. I would send them a check and perhaps tell them that you will pay for her care until you can pick her up in January. I'd send extra $ for that purpose...... 

I also suggest that you write a bit about yourself and your dog experience. I would send photos of your own baby and would include a note from the vet verifying that you are a responsible pet owner, etc. 

Send all that with the $$$ and let's hope for the best!


----------



## k/c mom

Sheila, Just to let you know that I contacted a volunteer at North Central Maltese Rescue. I have been in touch with him on several occasions and I didn't know where else to turn for help in this situation. In my email to him, I mentioned your interest in this dog and maybe there is a way he can help with keeping this little baby alive until you can get her. I sent him a link to this thread as well as the links to her photo and the Memphis shelter. Maybe he can help in some way......


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 26 2004, 08:22 PM
> *Sheila, Just to let you know that I contacted a volunteer at North Central Maltese Rescue. I have been in touch with him on several occasions and I didn't know where else to turn for help in this situation. In my email to him, I mentioned your interest in this dog and maybe there is a way he can help with keeping this little baby alive until you can get her. I sent him a link to this thread as well as the links to her photo and the Memphis shelter. Maybe he can help in some way......
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25456*


[/QUOTE]
Thank you Kallie/catchersmom,Buttercloudandnoriko is trying to help too.


----------



## snoopychan

OMGoodness, I just read this whole thread







I feel horribly sick right now! I will pray that this little baby can be saved in time!!! So unfair!


----------



## msmagnolia

You guys rock! I hope you can all make this work out.


----------



## doctorcathy

thats so scary. please post what happens.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

Kallie/Catcher's Mom, thanks for contacting Northcentral Maltese Rescue. That's a great idea.









I did some more research online. 

Looks like Responsible Animal Owners of Tennessee
(Raot) has been taking the photos and posting listings for the Memphis Animal Shelter to help save some of the animals there. Maybe they'll "pull" the little Maltie
for Sheila.

Their contact information is:

Responsible Animal Owners of Tennessee
3327 Lockmeade
Memphis, Tennessee 38127-6735
Telephone: (901) 432-7268
Email: [email protected] 

Their website is down, here's googles link to a cache of their site, text only: RAOT Site on December 20, 2004

On their holiday schedule: The webshots sites with photos, etc. lists holiday hours:
Christmas/New Year holiday hours
The Memphis Animal Services facility will be CLOSED on DECEMBER 24, 25 and 27. They will be OPEN on DECEMBER 31 and CLOSED on JANUARY 1. They will be CLOSED on JANUARY 3. On JANUARY 4, they will be OPEN from 10 AM - 4 PM.


----------



## Maxismom

if someone can get a rescue place to go get her than atleast sheila you can have time to make preparations i mean your efforts are commendable!!
I think its a disgrace that they do this ! The people who are posting should go get this dog and i bet she would be adopted right away but to post an urgent 4 day ad is terribly sad......anyway i pray she gets adopted


----------



## k/c mom

Good News! I heard back from my contact at North Central Maltese Rescue. I forgot to get permission from him to post his entire email but I will quote a couple pertinent sentences and hopefully that is OK!! Here is what he says:

_"I am aware of this dog, and of the Memphis shelter. There are a couple groups who will try to pull this dog, and I am going to try and get someone there as well. There are three Maltese I'm going to try and pull across the country this week."_

Let's hope and pray for this little one and all the other dogs in the same situation.


----------



## Airmid

I've heard of Memphis Animal shelter. They are so ridiculously overloaded they need the whole "The dog will be killed" tactic to get people to come in and adopt. Very sad situation there.
The problem essentially is they recieve next to nothing in donations, and have very little from the state. The shelter is overcrowded, and the employees get paid next to nothing as well. 
Their listings on Petfinder are terrible and make me want to be sick. I feel awful for that little girl-I'd take her in a NYC second, if I could. I'd take 'em all if It was at all possible. 
Here is a great argument for neutering and spaying animals. Loads of these are strays that keep having puppies and kittens, and noone can do anything about it.

Around here, we have an organization called PAWS-they trap strays (mostly cats) have them spayed and neutered and re-release or foster them. Most of these animals cannot be kept as pets-having been feral for years. They need to be loose, which breaks my heart, but some think better free than in a tiny cage for the rest of their lives. I'm not so sure.
BUT-the job being done by PAWS, and the vets that work with them-spaying and neutering for free or 10 dollars are really helping. The cats may not be able to live with people, but even though they are still strays, they cannot add to the stray population. 
Memphis needs to get off it's duff and help. Money and Vet donations could really help. Fundraisers could work wonders-they just need to get started. I'm not saying it will solve all the problems at Memphis Shelter, but it would be a start in the right direction.

/end rant


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 27 2004, 07:11 AM
> *Good News!  I heard back from my contact at North Central Maltese Rescue. I forgot to get permission from him to post his entire email but I will quote a couple pertinent sentences and hopefully that is OK!! Here is what he says:
> 
> "I am aware of this dog, and of the Memphis shelter. There are a couple groups who will try to pull this dog, and I am going to try and get someone there as well. There are three Maltese I'm going to try and pull across the country this week."
> 
> Let's hope and pray for this little one and all the other dogs in the same situation.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25501*


[/QUOTE]
Thank God,Im leaving for work but will check back at the shop when i can.Thanks to all for your help,and you know who you are.


----------



## Maxismom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 27 2004, 07:11 AM
> *Good News!  I heard back from my contact at North Central Maltese Rescue. I forgot to get permission from him to post his entire email but I will quote a couple pertinent sentences and hopefully that is OK!! Here is what he says:
> 
> "I am aware of this dog, and of the Memphis shelter. There are a couple groups who will try to pull this dog, and I am going to try and get someone there as well. There are three Maltese I'm going to try and pull across the country this week."
> 
> Let's hope and pray for this little one and all the other dogs in the same situation.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25501*


[/QUOTE]


Bravo!! Great effort hopefully this guy can do it


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 27 2004, 07:11 AM
> *Good News!  I heard back from my contact at North Central Maltese Rescue. I forgot to get permission from him to post his entire email but I will quote a couple pertinent sentences and hopefully that is OK!! Here is what he says:
> 
> "I am aware of this dog, and of the Memphis shelter. There are a couple groups who will try to pull this dog, and I am going to try and get someone there as well. There are three Maltese I'm going to try and pull across the country this week."
> 
> Let's hope and pray for this little one and all the other dogs in the same situation.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25501*


[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much for your help.Do you think he can hold her for me/Sheila


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Dec 27 2004, 10:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kallie/Catcher's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 27 2004, 07:11 AM
> *Good News!  I heard back from my contact at North Central Maltese Rescue. I forgot to get permission from him to post his entire email but I will quote a couple pertinent sentences and hopefully that is OK!! Here is what he says:
> 
> "I am aware of this dog, and of the Memphis shelter. There are a couple groups who will try to pull this dog, and I am going to try and get someone there as well. There are three Maltese I'm going to try and pull across the country this week."
> 
> Let's hope and pray for this little one and all the other dogs in the same situation.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25501*
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your help.Do you think he can hold her for me/Sheila
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25523
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sheila, if you want to PM me I will give you his email address...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

It says they are closed today...the 27th because of the holidays...








I just read this post this morning...have not been on in a day or so...will check it out though...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

I have emailed and tried to call...I don't know how I could get there yet...but if I am reading the webpage right, they are open tomorrow (Tuesday at 10:00 AM...but it is a little confusing b/c they list holiday hours above it)...anyway, hopefully someone will email me back. I am only about 2 hours from there.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Dec 26 2004, 11:42 PM
> *Kallie/Catcher's Mom, thanks for contacting Northcentral Maltese Rescue.  That's a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some more research online.
> 
> Looks like Responsible Animal Owners of Tennessee
> (Raot) has been taking the photos and posting listings for the Memphis Animal Shelter to help save some of the animals there.  Maybe they'll "pull" the little Maltie
> for Sheila.
> 
> Their contact information is:
> 
> Responsible Animal Owners of Tennessee
> 3327 Lockmeade
> Memphis, Tennessee 38127-6735
> Telephone: (901) 432-7268
> Email: [email protected] *










I called this number and talked to a not-so -friendly lady. She said the malt was still there at the shelter and that they had over 200 calls about her. I asked what the plans were at this time, and she said it is a first come-first serve, and that if I wanted her, I should be there when the doors open in the morning. -_- She made it sound like I would not be the only one doing that. I don't know if I can anyway because my husbands truck is STILL in the shop with no transmission, and he will have to be at work 4-5 hours the opposite direction at that time in the morning. But, will see what I can do. It is at least hopeful to know that there is that much interest in her...at least she will not be put to sleep.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 27 2004, 11:05 AM
> *I have emailed and tried to call...I don't know how I could get there yet...but if I am reading the webpage right, they are open tomorrow (Tuesday at 10:00 AM...but it is a little confusing b/c they list holiday hours above it)...anyway, hopefully someone will email me back. I am only about 2 hours from there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25530*


[/QUOTE]

Are you able to travel to Memphis to pull this baby? If so, let me know and I will give you the email address of the man at North Central Rescue who is working on this case. I believe he always needs volunteers who can rescue these babies from the shelter. He can be a big help in how to handle this whole situation.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 27 2004, 11:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tlunn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 27 2004, 11:05 AM
> *I have emailed and tried to call...I don't know how I could get there yet...but if I am reading the webpage right, they are open tomorrow (Tuesday at 10:00 AM...but it is a little confusing b/c they list holiday hours above it)...anyway, hopefully someone will email me back. I am only about 2 hours from there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25530*
Click to expand...

Are you able to travel to Memphis to pull this baby? If so, let me know and I will give you the email address of the man at North Central Rescue who is working on this case right now.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25542
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think you and I were posting at the same time...LOL...
We are only with one car right now, and probably will not have the other back by morning. Many of our roads are still bad, so I will not ask to borrow someone else's car to drive that far. IF I can find someone who is not working that can drive me to get her, I would LOVE to rescue her. It is hard not having much more info on her. I do have kids, cats, and Brinkley. I would hate to rescue her and that not be the ideal situation for her, but since she is listed as a stray, I guess they don't have much more info. Somewhat aggravating. Anyway, will work on it, and let you know. After talking to the unfriendly lady at RAOT, it sounds like she will probably be going home with someone tomorrow regardless.


----------



## sheila2182

I wouldnt be able to go for a couple of weeks.Buttercloudsmom,is trying to help me too.You guys are all great.Im so proud to be a member of this forum.Iam at my shop now,so if i dont get back to anyone right away its cause im with a clint.I just want to add a hugh THANK YOU JOE,for creating such a wonderful place for us all


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 27 2004, 11:59 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 27 2004, 11:54 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-tlunn*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dec 27 2004, 11:05 AM
> I have emailed and tried to call...I don't know how I could get there yet...but if I am reading the webpage right, they are open tomorrow (Tuesday at 10:00 AM...but it is a little confusing b/c they list holiday hours above it)...anyway, hopefully someone will email me back. I am only about 2 hours from there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25530*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Are you able to travel to Memphis to pull this baby? If so, let me know and I will give you the email address of the man at North Central Rescue who is working on this case right now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25542*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]


I think you and I were posting at the same time...LOL...
We are only with one car right now, and probably will not have the other back by morning. Many of our roads are still bad, so I will not ask to borrow someone else's car to drive that far. IF I can find someone who is not working that can drive me to get her, I would LOVE to rescue her. It is hard not having much more info on her. I do have kids, cats, and Brinkley. I would hate to rescue her and that not be the ideal situation for her, but since she is listed as a stray, I guess they don't have much more info. Somewhat aggravating. Anyway, will work on it, and let you know. After talking to the unfriendly lady at RAOT, it sounds like she will probably be going home with someone tomorrow regardless.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25544
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, the main thing is that she is rescued. You could team up with the North Central Rescue and foster her and see how it goes. They would help you along the way regarding how to take care of her, etc. 

If you find out that you can definitely go, I can give you the email address of the rescue org. Sheila is wanting this baby also so perhaps you could foster until she can get there from Iowa. ??


----------



## sheila2182

As long as someone is able to save her thats all i care about.No matter if its me or someone elese.If someone closer can save her ,thats wonderfull  If someone elese gets her ,when i go to Tenn. for my sons surgery im going to make a point of going to the rescue to get someone elese.It sounds like they have many,so if i can help in some small way by saving one i will be grateful.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

Wow! I'm delighted to see the progress on this since I last posted. It sounds like this little baby will be saved---hopefully by the right folks!

Tlunn, it sure would be wonderful if you could work with NorthCentral Maltese Rescue to get her out and foster her for Silvia...of course, with the high volume of calls for her, she might well be pulled before you have a chance. At least we know someone is going to rescue her from that shelter.

Like Silvia, I have to say that I'm proud to know you all via this forum. It's a wonderful thing to know that there are people out there caring about the fate of a little Maltie.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 27 2004, 12:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2004, 11:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 27 2004, 11:54 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin-tlunn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 27 2004, 11:05 AM
> I have emailed and tried to call...I don't know how I could get there yet...but if I am reading the webpage right, they are open tomorrow (Tuesday at 10:00 AM...but it is a little confusing b/c they list holiday hours above it)...anyway, hopefully someone will email me back. I am only about 2 hours from there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25530
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Are you able to travel to Memphis to pull this baby? If so, let me know and I will give you the email address of the man at North Central Rescue who is working on this case right now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25542
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> I think you and I were posting at the same time...LOL...
> We are only with one car right now, and probably will not have the other back by morning. Many of our roads are still bad, so I will not ask to borrow someone else's car to drive that far. IF I can find someone who is not working that can drive me to get her, I would LOVE to rescue her. It is hard not having much more info on her. I do have kids, cats, and Brinkley. I would hate to rescue her and that not be the ideal situation for her, but since she is listed as a stray, I guess they don't have much more info. Somewhat aggravating. Anyway, will work on it, and let you know. After talking to the unfriendly lady at RAOT, it sounds like she will probably be going home with someone tomorrow regardless.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25544
> *
Click to expand...

Well, the main thing is that she is rescued. You could team up with the North Central Rescue and foster her and see how it goes. They would help you along the way regarding how to take care of her, etc. 

If you find out that you can definitely go, I can give you the email address of the rescue org. Sheila is wanting this baby also so perhaps you could foster until she can get there from Iowa. ??
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25547
[/B][/QUOTE]


Most rescue services would not approve me b/c I don't have a fenced yard (in addition to my young children and cats) ...that has been my past experience anyway.








I have spoken to my husband, who was not keen on the idea







-in fact we got into an argument about it -_- . But, will continue to work on him. My main problem right now is getting there b/c of the vehicle situation.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

Tlunn, I don't think you have to go through a heavy application process to adopt a pet from the Memphis Animal Shelter. I think you just pay $50 and sign the forms.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Dec 27 2004, 12:40 PM
> *Tlunn, I don't think you have to go through a heavy application process to adopt a pet from the Memphis Animal Shelter.  I think you just pay $50 and sign the forms.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25553*


[/QUOTE]


Yeah, that is the way I understood it there too, but K/C mom was talking about letting the rescue people get her, and then fostering/adopting her from them. The rules through most shelters and rescue places are just SO strict. I guess most of them get placed regardless..but it is aggravating when you are just trying to help give a pet a forever home. -_-


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

Tlunn, I suppose the question then would be _does NCMR have someone lined up in Memphis to wait at the doors and be the first in through the gate to pick this little girl up_? Because if they don't, you're our only hope... 

Kallie/Catcher's mom, do you have an update?


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Dec 27 2004, 01:14 PM
> *Tlunn, I suppose the question then would be does NCMR have someone lined up in Memphis to wait at the doors and be the first in through the gate to pick this little girl up?  Because if they don't, you're our only hope...
> 
> Kallie/Catcher's mom, do you have an update?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25562*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, sorry I have no update. From what my contact at NCMR said, they do plan to have someone there.... of course who knows how early they'll have to show up to be first. An earlier post seemed to imply that a lot of people are expected to show up.... Wish I had more to tell ya....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Dec 27 2004, 01:14 PM
> *Tlunn, I suppose the question then would be does NCMR have someone lined up in Memphis to wait at the doors and be the first in through the gate to pick this little girl up?  Because if they don't, you're our only hope...
> 
> Kallie/Catcher's mom, do you have an update?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25562*


[/QUOTE]


I am going to work on my hubby AND a way to get there. Very bad timing for me this week -_- . I want to help her SO badly. But, I can't cause marital strife over her...LOL...we already have lots of fluffy children.








I have the picture of her printed and a map to the shelter laying on the cabinet. Will talk to him more tonight when he gets home. Unfortuntely he does not have the same soft heart as I do... -_-


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

Gosh, Tlunn, don't put yourself and family into too much grief over all this. Things must be stressful enough for you with a transmission on the blink--that's always such a pain. It sounds to me that NCMR will have someone there, as will a couple of other rescues. K/C's mom, thanks for that update


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Dec 27 2004, 01:40 PM
> *Gosh, Tlunn, don't put yourself and family into too much grief over all this. Things must be stressful enough for you with a transmission on the blink--that's always such a pain.  It sounds to me that NCMR will have someone there, as will a couple of other rescues.  K/C's mom, thanks for that update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25574*


[/QUOTE]
She's right Tlunn,sounds like there will be someone to save her,if not us.Sheila


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Dec 27 2004, 01:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SylphidesMom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 27 2004, 01:40 PM
> *Gosh, Tlunn, don't put yourself and family into too much grief over all this. Things must be stressful enough for you with a transmission on the blink--that's always such a pain.  It sounds to me that NCMR will have someone there, as will a couple of other rescues.  K/C's mom, thanks for that update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25574*
Click to expand...

She's right Tlunn,sounds like there will be someone to save her,if not us.Sheila
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25579
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sheila, I got your PM.... I emailed the man at the rescue to ask if it was OK to give you his email address... I just didn't want to betray his confidentiality. I'm sure it'll be fine... I gave him your name... I should hear from him later today, I hope..... I do have really good feelings about her being saved... I hope I'm not wrong!


----------



## k/c mom

Just an FYI.... I will be out this evening until about 9:00 EST. I have not heard anything more .... Hopefully when I get home I'll have an email from NCMR....


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 27 2004, 06:07 PM
> *Just an FYI.... I will be out this evening until about 9:00 EST. I have not heard anything more .... Hopefully when I get home I'll have an email from NCMR....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25616*


[/QUOTE]  Thank you!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Dec 27 2004, 06:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kallie/Catcher's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 27 2004, 06:07 PM
> *Just an FYI.... I will be out this evening until about 9:00 EST. I have not heard anything more .... Hopefully when I get home I'll have an email from NCMR....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25616*
Click to expand...

  Thank you!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25622
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sheila, I just now sent you a PM with the contact info for North Central Maltese Rescue. I never heard back but thought it'd be OK to give you his email address... hope he doesn't mind!!


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 27 2004, 09:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2004, 06:32 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Kallie/Catcher's Mom*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dec 27 2004, 06:07 PM
> Just an FYI.... I will be out this evening until about 9:00 EST. I have not heard anything more .... Hopefully when I get home I'll have an email from NCMR....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25616*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *  Thank you!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25622*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]
Sheila, I just now sent you a PM with the contact info for North Central Maltese Rescue. I never heard back but thought it'd be OK to give you his email address... hope he doesn't mind!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25655
[/B][/QUOTE]
I just got home and read your message.Thank you,surely he wont mind.your are a caring person ,how could someone mind that.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Awww, that is so sad!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Well, it doesn't look like I will be going to Memphis to pick up that baby. Our transmission is not even DELIVERED to the shop yet (been a week) b/c of the bad weather :new_Eyecrazy: ! I was NOT a happy camper. There is NO way I can get to the shelter in the morning. Hubby has got to work-
Anyway, I feel better knowing that the rescue people are working with Sheila and K/C to help this baby out. My heart is sad though- but if she goes to a good home-I will be satisfied!
Good luck to all, and keep us posted...


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

Tlunn, thanks for trying to pull things together to do this. That must have been very stressful given the holiday and the transmission problems.


----------



## Maxismom

whats the lastest


----------



## k/c mom

I got this email from North Central Rescue late last night... just read it this morning... here it is.... it is good news for this little baby!!

"I don't think I will be getting this dog, however. I have a lady 
in Memphis who I asked to pull this dog. But she found out that another lady 
named Holly will be waiting at the shelter tomorrow morning to get her, so 
she had Holly call me. Holly does Maltese rescue independently in Memphis 
and knows the people at the shelter. She has been to the shelter and held 
this dog, and says she's sweet but very scared. She even tried to get the 
vet at the kennel to let her take this dog home over Christmas but they 
wouldn't let her because it was against regulations. Holly says the shelter 
keeps a list of people interested in each dog, so that if multiple people 
show up the person on top of the list gets first choice, and that she was 
first on the list last Thursday. She said she'd call me tomorrow evening to 
let me know what happened. It's her intention to keep this dog, and she's 
even chosen the name Christy. But, if for any reason the dog doesn't work 
out in her home, she may turn her over to me."


----------



## kodie

I am so glad!







Makes me all warm and fuzzy!


----------



## Maxismom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 28 2004, 07:53 AM
> *I got this email from North Central Rescue late last night... just read it this morning... here it is.... it is good news for this little baby!!
> 
> "I don't think I will be getting this dog, however. I have a lady
> in Memphis who I asked to pull this dog. But she found out that another lady
> named Holly will be waiting at the shelter tomorrow morning to get her, so
> she had Holly call me. Holly does Maltese rescue independently in Memphis
> and knows the people at the shelter. She has been to the shelter and held
> this dog, and says she's sweet but very scared. She even tried to get the
> vet at the kennel to let her take this dog home over Christmas but they
> wouldn't let her because it was against regulations. Holly says the shelter
> keeps a list of people interested in each dog, so that if multiple people
> show up the person on top of the list gets first choice, and that she was
> first on the list last Thursday. She said she'd call me tomorrow evening to
> let me know what happened. It's her intention to keep this dog, and she's
> even chosen the name Christy. But, if for any reason the dog doesn't work
> out in her home, she may turn her over to me."
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25721*


[/QUOTE]


Thats terrific and you really went all out to help this baby
bravo to you for all your efforts


----------



## sheila2182

:chili:Im SOOOOOOOO HAPPY!! Just want to thank all of those who gave their all for this sweet baby.a SPECIAL THANKS TO BUTTERCLOUDANDNORIKO MOM ,WHO WAS WILLING TO GO GET HER FOR ME,KALLIECATCHERSMOM FOR TRYING TO CONNNECT US WITH THE RIGHT PEOPLE ,TLUNN FOR CAREING ENOUGH TO WANT HER TOO.JOE, FOR IF IT WASENT FOR HIM,NONE OF THIS WOULD HAVE BEEN POSSIBLE!!!!If ive forgotton anyone its only because im so excited.What a great ending to such a sad thing. I LOVE ALL YOU GUYS ..SHEILA Oh ya and THANY YOU to BrookeB676 for bringing this to our attention !


----------



## Ladysmom

I just got back form Christmas vacation and read this thread with my heart in my throat.......

Way to go, guys! Is she officially rescued? If not, try Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue:

http://www.scmradoption.com/


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

She's already left the shelter














. I don't know by who though. Sheila, you're so sweet!


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 28 2004, 11:32 AM
> *She's already left the shelter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I don't know by who though.  Sheila, you're so sweet!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25782*


[/QUOTE]
AWWWW you make me







Isnt it the greatest!!! I think that lady Mr.Bailey talled about got her.He said if it didnt work out for her somehow ,then he might get her.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Whew!!!







So glad that it worked out for that little fluff butt!!!


----------



## Mystify79

I'm so glad the little cutie had a happy ending! What a horrible situation she was in, I'm so glad it worked out! You guys are amazing to go through all that to help save her!


----------



## snoopychan

What great news!!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

This is fantastic news! I'm so glad she'll find a forever home and have a second chance at the loving life she deserves.


----------



## k/c mom

Good news!







I got the following email just now from North Central Maltese Rescue regarding the baby in Memphis:

"Tonight I spoke to the lady who picked up the little Maltese. First off, I got the name confused. Her name is now Kassie, not Christy. Christy is a little Maltese I'm having fostered in upstate New York and who will have tumors removed from her ear on Thursday. Anyhow, Kassie was spayed today, and came through with flying colors. She's resting in her new home, and will go to her new vet tomorrow for a complete checkup. The shelter thought she was 5 years old, but from her teeth the vet who spayed her thinks she's only 1-2 years old. She needs to gain a little weight, but she's only 4 pounds so she's a tiny one. She's in a good home now, so nobody needs to worry about her."


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 28 2004, 08:58 PM
> *Good news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the following email just now from North Central Maltese Rescue regarding the baby in Memphis:
> 
> "Tonight I spoke to the lady who picked up the little Maltese. First off, I got the name confused. Her name is now Kassie, not Christy. Christy is a little Maltese I'm having fostered in upstate New York and who will have tumors removed from her ear on Thursday. Anyhow, Kassie was spayed today, and came through with flying colors. She's resting in her new home, and will go to her new vet tomorrow for a complete checkup. The shelter thought she was 5 years old, but from her teeth the vet who spayed her thinks she's only 1-2 years old. She needs to gain a little weight, but she's only 4 pounds so she's a tiny one. She's in a good home now, so nobody needs to worry about her."
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25925*


[/QUOTE]


OOOH!!! This makes me SOOOO happy!!!
Thanks for the update!!!!


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 28 2004, 08:58 PM
> *Good news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the following email just now from North Central Maltese Rescue regarding the baby in Memphis:
> 
> "Tonight I spoke to the lady who picked up the little Maltese. First off, I got the name confused. Her name is now Kassie, not Christy. Christy is a little Maltese I'm having fostered in upstate New York and who will have tumors removed from her ear on Thursday. Anyhow, Kassie was spayed today, and came through with flying colors. She's resting in her new home, and will go to her new vet tomorrow for a complete checkup. The shelter thought she was 5 years old, but from her teeth the vet who spayed her thinks she's only 1-2 years old. She needs to gain a little weight, but she's only 4 pounds so she's a tiny one. She's in a good home now, so nobody needs to worry about her."
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25925*


[/QUOTE]
Sher,i just read your post so i checked my e-mail.He let me know too.Said she is a wonderful lady and she will have a great home!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

All's well that ends well. Well guys, this was a huge team effort. We should consider forming our own Maltese Rescue







We could do it, we certainly seem to be spread around the world


----------



## Ladysmom

Way to go, ladies!


----------



## Maxismom

wow im so happy for kassie i hope this is the start of a wonderful life for her
and i hope her new parents are just like we are
Great job!


----------



## Tyler's Sis

Hey! I got Tyler on Puppyfind from Chicago! Just wanted to mention it. -_-


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Cappy_@Feb 28 2005, 10:34 PM
> *Hey! I got Tyler on Puppyfind from Chicago! Just wanted to mention it.  -_-
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38782*


[/QUOTE]

Was he a rescue?

EDIT: Sorry, I got Pet Finder and PuppyFind mixed up. I am not familiar with PuppyFind but realize now that it does not deal with rescues.


----------



## CookieCat

> EDIT: Sorry, I got Pet Finder and PuppyFind mixed up. I am not familiar with PuppyFind but realize now that it does not deal with rescues.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38841


[/B][/QUOTE]

I always try to educate people on what can happen with a puppyfind dog. You have to be sooooooo very careful because all the bad bad bad nasty horrible evil mean (did I get my point across) breeders for profit will post their dogs there. Unless you can go to the breeders house, see mom and dad and talk to the breeder you should not consider buying a dog from there. I know it sounds harsh. I am not trying to be mean. But breeders should be just as selective in choosing a home as a person is selective in finding an ethical breeder. I am by no means against breeding. Heck. I want to see our beloved breeds continue on. I just want to see it done ethically, and I am not talking about 3000.00 show dogs either since most of us couldn't have our babies if we had to spend that amount. What I am talking about is raising them in love, making choices how the parents are treated, checking for genetic deficiencies etc. I do not believe someone when they say "raised in our home" way to many lies. It was in some havanese research I found those lies actually. It turned out that they actually had many different breeds of dogs under different registered names. If looking for a pupster also if they are registered with the USDA then chances are likely they are puppy farming. 

Run away if you can't go get the dog and see the parents. 
Having a puppy shipped by airlines needs to be researched thouroughly as sooo many variables are present. Especially the temperature and other dangers of being shipped even priority cargo. If you really want that baby then I think its fair to sometimes have to travel to get that puppy. Just think of it as bonding time on the return trip. Just you and the little white fluffball! 

I completely understand looking for specific breeds. lol - all my babies are specific breeds and I have to admit I am a dog show junkie. I LOVE watching the beautiful dogs, knowing their personality, breed traits etc. 

There is just so much evil out there. As an experienced rescuer I can certainly tell you that lies are told ALL the time. 

Robyn


----------



## CookieCat

Just FyI 

Perfect example of what I was writing. 

The first maltese on Puppyfind that I clicked on had a link to the website and among the breeds that they sell are 

Newfoundlands
Rottweilers
Standard Poodles
Labradoodles
Golden doodles 
Dobermen Pinchers
Austrailian Cattle dogs 

AND MALTESE 

Now how many would keep that many animals raised in their homes? And can they truly know the depth of each breed? And why on earth would Mlatese be thrown in with such large animals completely capable of injuring those teeny babies!!!

Anyway. My 2 cents. But I wish it would all stop. 
Robyn


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Mar 15 2005, 01:01 PM
> *Just FyI
> 
> Perfect example of what I was writing.
> 
> The first maltese on Puppyfind that I clicked on had a link to the website and among the breeds that they sell are
> 
> Newfoundlands
> Rottweilers
> Standard Poodles
> Labradoodles
> Golden doodles
> Dobermen Pinchers
> Austrailian Cattle dogs
> 
> AND MALTESE
> 
> Now how many would keep that many animals raised in their homes? And can they truly know the depth of each breed? And why on earth would Mlatese be thrown in with such large animals completely capable of injuring those teeny babies!!!
> 
> Anyway. My 2 cents. But I wish it would all stop.
> Robyn
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43541*


[/QUOTE]
That's the exact reason why I walked out of the first breeder's house I visited last weekend...Couldn't understand the 'wide variety' of dogs she was breeding. I just couldn't believe that she knew everything and understood everything about each breed.


----------



## Ladysmom

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Mar 15 2005, 01:01 PM
> *Just FyI
> 
> Perfect example of what I was writing.
> 
> The first maltese on Puppyfind that I clicked on had a link to the website and among the breeds that they sell are
> 
> Newfoundlands
> Rottweilers
> Standard Poodles
> Labradoodles
> Golden doodles
> Dobermen Pinchers
> Austrailian Cattle dogs
> 
> AND MALTESE
> 
> Now how many would keep that many animals raised in their homes? And can they truly know the depth of each breed? And why on earth would Mlatese be thrown in with such large animals completely capable of injuring those teeny babies!!!
> 
> Anyway. My 2 cents. But I wish it would all stop.
> Robyn
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43541*


[/QUOTE]

I'd guess a broker placed that ad, not a breeder.

Robyn, what rescue group do you work with? I really admire those who do rescue. Someday, when I retire, I want to foster.


----------

